# Some R35 newbie questions



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi everyone

I've just sold my Evo and I'm looking at getting an R35

Budget is around £40k so I'm thinking an MY2011

Does anyone know which VINs I should be looking for ?

Also why is red so difficult to fund ? anyone got a rough idea on UK numbers ?

Is a Y-pipe pretty much a compulsory buy ?

And what would you say would be annual running costs for 10k miles ? servicing say £1k and tyres seem to be £1400 a set for bridgestone runflats ... what about discs and pads all around ?

thanks in advance



Raj


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

£40k won't get a MY11


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Raj

Recognise your name from the MLR! Believe I met you once with Graham (grayw); you had a lovely gunmetal VIII MR.

As has been pointed out, 40K will not get you a MY11 - you will need to look nearer 50K at least for that. 40K will get you a very nice 09 or a slightly higher mileage MY10. A quick stage 1 and Y pipe will see you pushing around 570bhp, which is more than a stock MY11. 

The car is very quiet without the Y pipe, after your Evo it will seem like a Roller. Think you will definitely be needing that.

An MY09 will have a 10 in the VIN number, an MY10 will have a 12 in the VIN number.

Discs and pads all round will set you back around £1600 to £2000+ depending on what you go for.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I believe red was only available up to (and including) 2010 models, but then no more until 2013 models when it was re-introduced


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

grahamc said:


> I believe red was only available up to (and including) 2010 models, but then no more until 2013 models when it was re-introduced


Middlehurst had a 2012 Track Pack one earlier this year which I saw at the GTROC AGM meet. I didn't realise red had been dropped.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Middlehurst had a 2012 Track Pack one earlier this year which I saw at the GTROC AGM meet. I didn't realise red had been dropped.


Last I heard.....could be wrong

Respray or wrap?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Litchfield look like they have a reasonable age/price red modded one for sale.
Litchfield Motors | Car Stocklist


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

FWIW red is still on the configurator on the UK website

edit : just seen that apparantly they reintroduced it in MY13 , damn, was really hoping for MY11 in red 

well if £40k won't get me an MY11 now then I'll just wait a few months



and yes, that's me from the MLR ... gun metal Evo VIII MR running 583hp and coincidentally enough 583lbft too

is there anyone near Reading who wouldn't mind doing me a favour and popping over to see if an R35 will actually fit into my garage ... measured it and it should do, but you never know until you try it

LOL


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Raj_UK said:


> FWIW red is still on the configurator on the UK website
> 
> well if £40k won't get me an MY11 now then I'll just wait a few months
> 
> ...


Red has been re-introduced on the new cars.

There is at least 11 red car on an 11 plate, but its a 2010 model - its mine 

Sadly I would not be willing to try that test fit

GLWTS


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Raj_UK said:


> FWIW red is still on the configurator on the UK website
> 
> edit : just seen that apparantly they reintroduced it in MY13 , damn, was really hoping for MY11 in red
> 
> ...


Hi Raj  Another MLR member jumping across

You'll be waiting a lot longer than a few months for a MY11 at 40k im afraid. Like a year and a half to two years, if not longer. The 09's havent really move much in a year, and the newer cars are getting more expensive.


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

the only concern I have with an R35 would be reliability of the drivetrain once the manufacturer's warranty has run out ... any feedback on that ?


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

seems like a small enclave of ex-MLR members on here ... hey there everyone 

re: pricing, I found a couple of MY10's for £35k privately ... was thinking it wouldn't be that long until an MY11 is £40k ... but if not I'll just wait ... the rest of my questions will still be valid though


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I think you are missing the that there are cars registered in 2011 and there are the 2011 model with the difference bumper, power etc....

Budget for 55k for a MY11 model.

Also, when buying a GTR, dont go buy the cheapest one you can find. Buy the best one you can afford.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Here. Cheapest MY11 on autotrader is 50k. You can tell its a MY11 as it has the LED running lights in the bumper. Highish miles though

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 2DR AUTO [SAT NAV] NEW MODEL 2011


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

cheap usually means tyres need replacing, condition not great, brake pads and discs, due a service etc.

You can very easily send 4-5k bringing it back to speed.

Prices, as stated are surprisingly stable, so I'd agree with the above, it'll be a year plus before you see a 2011 at 40k, especially when the my14 will be into the £80k area. These simply aren't cars that halve in value every three years.

Don't worry one bit about the drivetrain. You'll drive yourself mad. If you don't push beyond its (very high) limits it will out last you.

Adam (ex-mlr member and former owner of four evos)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

As said above, the cheaper end of the market is not the place to be looking unless that's all you can afford.

Typically higher miles, stone chipped and often needing brakes and/or tyres within a few thousand miles.

Pay the same as a cheap car + tyres/brakes and get a better car that's been looked after.

The drivetrain is strong unless running big power.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

grahamc said:


> Last I heard.....could be wrong
> 
> Respray or wrap?


Off topic, but this is the car that was at Mere Park last October and it wasn't wrapped.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

interesting... looks pretty new. Maybe a 2013 model.... is there a way to tell the difference?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

grahamc said:


> interesting... looks pretty new. Maybe a 2013 model.... is there a way to tell the difference?


Price tag


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Price tag


It would've been mine for £85K


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Raj,

Not sure how useful this is to you but here are my running costs after 30 months of ownership 

My GTR Running costs based on around 5k miles a year	


Purchased new MY2010 black edition Oct 2010 OTR + tracker + Mats + delivery 60.5K

Year 1	Insurance 800
Year 1	1,200 mile optimisation service	Free
Year 1	6month service 150
Year 1	12 month service 270
Year 2	Insurance 850
Year 2	Road Tax 465
Year 2	4x Bridgstone Tyres after 9k miles	1350
Year 2	18 month service 475
Year 2	24 month service 438
Year 3	Insurance 850
Year 3	Road Tax 475
Year 3	30 month service 145

Total costs after 30 months and 13K road miles	(No track days) £5468 + Fuel
Average 20 mpg	

The car has been serviced at Litchfield imports which are cheaper then a HPC.

I'm still running the stock pads and disks but plan to re-new them at the 36K service and I'm budgeting around 2.5K for new front disks, upgraded pads and new braded lines all round.

Here is a link to Litchfields service costs PDF

http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/GTR_Servicing_parts_and_costs.pdf


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It would've been mine for £85K


Blimey. The prices certainly are rising. Not the 54k bargain they once was.

At least it will help keep the earlier cars price up.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Blimey. The prices certainly are rising. Not the 54k bargain they once was.
> 
> At least it will help keep the earlier cars price up.


Not quite the bargain they were.... :sadwavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Blimey. The prices certainly are rising. Not the 54k bargain they once was.
> 
> At least it will help keep the earlier cars price up.


Being the Track Pack commands a £10K premium over the standard version apparently. Even so, £75K for the normal version is still a fair chunk more than the starting price, as you have pointed out. Also, the track pack has blue seat flashes which does look a little odd when opening the door on the red car


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like there are some MY11 cars in red 

Used Cars | Buy Cheap Cars Online with Auto Trader UK


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

grahamc said:


> I believe red was only available up to (and including) 2010 models, but then no more until 2013 models when it was re-introduced


So How rare is my 2012 Car? Plus Tom Hartley has just sold a MY11 Red Car


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

grahamc said:


> I believe red was only available up to (and including) 2010 models, but then no more until 2013 models when it was re-introduced


Graham

Not really sure why you've been misinformed.

Red was available on MY11 and MY12 along with MY9,MY10


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Graham
> 
> Not really sure why you've been misinformed.
> 
> Red was available on MY11 and MY12 along with MY9,MY10


That is the truth - remember it in the 2011 brochure


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

so an MY10 with cobb/ecutek and y-pipe with cone filters and de-cat would be reliable even when regularly launched ?

had a look but can't find a complete list of differences from MY10 to MY11


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks vxr for the running costs info too ... blimey ! £2.5k for discs and pads ! and I thought my AP discs were expensive at £600 a pair for the fronts :/


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Now then raj good to see you over here fella !!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck with finding a decent standard MY10 let alone a MY11


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Graham
> 
> Not really sure why you've been misinformed.
> 
> Red was available on MY11 and MY12 along with MY9,MY10


I spent ages looking for a new red one and spoke to Nissan Motorline in Tunbridge Wells quite a few time about it and they said it was no longer available. Eventually found it at Middlehurst 2010 on an 11 plate


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

well from a Nissan dealer listed at £43k there is :


Grade

BLACK EDITION 



Full registration

LO10NGE 



First registration date

26/06/2010 



Mileage

28600 miles 

so private or a specialist there should be something in my budget which isn't a dog

hopefully

LOL


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Raj_UK said:


> thanks vxr for the running costs info too ... blimey ! £2.5k for discs and pads ! and I thought my AP discs were expensive at £600 a pair for the fronts :/


Expect to pay 2K for basic rotors and cheap pads all round plus fitting.

A decent set up all round will cost you 3K plus fitting

A track orientated set up with larger calipers will cost 9K plus fitting

Ceramic well..................

It depends if you want to track the car, it is a big heavy car and will eat breaks on track but if its for road use only expect breaks and discs to last you at least 15 - 20k miles. Unless you drive like a *******


Remember when you haggle on a car new breaks and tyres will cost you 4-5 k to replace, so if they are on their way out haggle away on this point.....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

PS
In case you havent seen it, Litchfield have a Red 09 car for sale with Y pipe, 2011 gearbox update and 570bhp 

Litchfield Motors | Car Stocklist


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Have you not heard of GTR tax, every thing adds up, I've got mine up for sale in the 35 section £41995 but look at the extras and spec and condition


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Raj, I know this is a GTR forum and will kill anything out there. But have you not considered an E9x M3 as in "in-between" and then go into GTR territory? Not much performance in them but a beautiful cruiser and some look cool too (like mine) lol.....just a thought


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

klidder said:


> Raj, I know this is a GTR forum and will kill anything out there. But have you not considered an E9x M3 as in "in-between" and then go into GTR territory? Not much performance in them but a beautiful cruiser and some look cool too (like mine) lol.....just a thought


Think you've spelt your own name wrong, maybe drop the "l". E90s do not look cool!


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Here. Cheapest MY11 on autotrader is 50k. You can tell its a MY11 as it has the LED running lights in the bumper. Highish miles though
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 2DR AUTO [SAT NAV] NEW MODEL 2011


flynn is some one using your account? you seem way to help full have you had a pay rise of some thing?


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Think you've spelt your own name wrong, maybe drop the "l". E90s do not look cool!


at a quick look its was to close to my name ban him lol


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

kiders said:


> at a quick look its was to close to my name ban him lol


I'm your dad


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Think you've spelt your own name wrong, maybe drop the "l". E90s do not look cool!


I think my name is spelt right. Let me just double check with my grandma....

Some would say GTR does not cool, but then we're all different! It's good to have views.


----------



## moochofun (Feb 16, 2013)

Real Thing said:


> So How rare is my 2012 Car? Plus Tom Hartley has just sold a MY11 Red Car


Yep, he sold it to me!

Was very happy with the buying experience there, decent and genuine is not normally words I use to describe car salesman but Gary Tolson was spot on. They have a £1m Enzo for sale if anyone is interested - first time I have seen one in the flesh and it looked amazing - made me bypass the Veyron that was sitting next to it anyway...

Anyway I digress, back on topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Hi raj.

Im in slough so local enough.

There is a big price jump between 2010-2011 because of nissans tweeks.

Im supprised one mentioned you should just go with 2009-2010 + stage 4 plus dynomat on interior. You prob can do all that for 40-42k, you get your car now insted of waiting, itl be 630+hp insted of 530. Job done.


Imho 2011s are not going to drop to 40k anytime soon otherwise 2009s would need to hit 25k. Its just too much car for that money. You might find a 2011 for 45 k in the next 9 months but only if the my13 kills it on new tech.


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

You can definitely get all MYs in red. For me if your worried about repair costs and specificaly about previous launches you need to spendthe extra on a MY11 or later where launches are not a problem but as everyone has pointed out you wont get one for £40k. The biggest change of MYs was 10 to 11 ( interior and hardware) and this is reflected in the prices


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

i decided to go for a my11 over a my10 and im very happy best car ive ever had


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

google is failing me ... perhaps someone could let me know how much a clutch replacement is inc labour plz ?

so far my running cost calcs are :

tyres : £1400
discs n pads : £2500

and I have the servicing costs from Litchfields' website for a ball park

other than clutch, what else is there I should budget for ?

thanks in advance guys n gals


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Raj_UK said:


> google is failing me ... perhaps someone could let me know how much a clutch replacement is inc labour plz ?
> 
> so far my running cost calcs are :
> 
> ...


I don't think clutches are things that need to be factored into running costs. haven't heard any reports of them needing replacing regularly. lots of cars doing big miles without problems.

On top of the brakes and tyres i would factor in insurance and fuel. Other than that just modding expenses!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah no need to factor in clutch replacement unless you are going big power and not thinking about changing it.


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

has anyone a clutch replacement cost and labour please ?

and how much road mileage should I expect out of a clutch (I know hard to say since it depends on the driver, but in general if possible)

eg on my Evo I was going through a twin plate clutch every 18 months with no launches and around say 7.5k miles in that time at a cost of £1k for parts and £400 labour


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Raj_UK said:


> has anyone a clutch replacement cost and labour please ?
> 
> and how much road mileage should I expect out of a clutch (I know hard to say since it depends on the driver, but in general if possible)
> 
> eg on my Evo I was going through a twin plate clutch every 18 months with no launches and around say 7.5k miles in that time at a cost of £1k for parts and £400 labour


Best to drop some of the traders an email mate....I can't recall anyone changing a clutch through normal wear and tear on here yet. Clutch replacements only seen on the guys going for big power before they pack in under the strain.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Stevie76 said:


> Best to drop some of the traders an email mate....I can't recall anyone changing a clutch through normal wear and tear on here yet. Clutch replacements only seen on the guys going for big power before they pack in under the strain.


Spot on... I am running 610bhp and at 8000 miles, clutch is still fine. Sly has said that even at my power levels it should last quite some time.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

They're wet multiplates and will only need attention at higher power levels. They will be more prone to slippage then wear due the nature of operation.


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

so what is the life of the clutch ? can't seem to find any solid info on the web

eg if they last 30k miles and i buy one with 30k on that hasn't had a replacement then i'll need to factor in the cost of a clutch replacement

just wanna make sure i can afford to run the car as well as buying it ... lol


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Raj_UK said:


> so what is the life of the clutch ? can't seem to find any solid info on the web
> 
> eg if they last 30k miles and i buy one with 30k on that hasn't had a replacement then i'll need to factor in the cost of a clutch replacement
> 
> just wanna make sure i can afford to run the car as well as buying it ... lol


Mail some traders mate....as above I don't think any individuals have worn one out yet so you are asking the wrong folks!


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Raj speak to clivew he has GTR gearbox on his bench he is developing. 
I had a long chat with him about the GTR as im looking at one myself he said that the clutch isnt something to worry about like in the Evos and that the box is not a weak link and can take good power


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

A garage fit is tight, but its do able. I squeeze mine into the garage and pretty much shoe horn myself out. Make sure you carpet the walls just in case you get a bit too close


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

GTR gilo said:


> A garage fit is tight, but its do able. I squeeze mine into the garage and pretty much shoe horn myself out. Make sure you carpet the walls just in case you get a bit too close


:chuckle: that's what I do. Lets hope I don't put on weight :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm having to make sure I go to the gym just to make getting out easier lol


----------



## Raj_UK (Apr 26, 2012)

well I have a double garage ... just changed the twin doors with a brick pillar to a single double width roller shutter but it's taken up about a foot of length ... so it's the length that I was concerned with (that's what she said )


----------

